# UTF-8 vs. ISO-latin1

## furanku

Hallo!

Ich habe hier ein kleines Heimnetzwerk mit meinem Gentoo Rechner und dem SUSE Notebook meiner Mitbewohnerin. Ab 9.1 hat SUSE ihre Distrinution von latin1 auf UTF-8 umgestellt, so dass z.B. Umlaute in einer via NFS gemounteten Partition (mp3s und videos) meines Rechner auf ihrem Notebook nun verstümmelt dargestellt werden. So wie ich es sehe ist es in Gentoo auch nicht "mal eben" vorgesehen die Kodierung zu ändern, auch würde ich ungern ihr SUSE (ver-)konfigurieren.

Weiss jemand eine Lösung? Was hat SUSE eigentlich gegen ISO-latin1?

Frank

----------

## Little Nemo

Was hat Gentoo eigentlich gegen UTF-8 ? Ich habe auf einem Gentoo-Rechner größere Probleme damit, bleibe aber trotzdem am Ball, damit die Welt zusammenwächst   :Wink: 

Interpretiere ich Deinen Usernamen "furanku" richtig als japanische Version von "Frank"? Dann dürfte Dir UTF-8 doch sympathisch sein. Ich find's richtig, dass SuSE auf UTF-8 setzt. Mit latin-1 sind nicht einmal die Sonderzeichen aller Länder wiederzugeben, die neuerdings der EU angehören.

----------

## SnorreDev

Ich fahre schon laenger Gentoo als UTF System, und bis auf dass AMule und XMule nicht compiliert werden koennen, klappt das super. Nur mit WindowsXP macht's selten mal problemchen, wegen den ekligen Umlauten  :Wink: 

p.s. auch unicode brav in den USEFlag's eingetragen?

----------

## Little Nemo

 *SnorreDev wrote:*   

> auch unicode brav in den USEFlag's eingetragen?

 

Klar, von Anfang an. Aber ncurses-basierte Apps wie mc aber auch andere machen oft noch Probleme, ganz abgesehen von der Konsole, bei der wegen mangelhafter Hardware kein Framebuffer funktioniert   :Sad: 

Ein anderes Problem ist dieses Forum, das Eingaben in UTF-8 nicht umkodiert, so dass entsprechende Postings ziemlich unlesbar werden. (Noch besser wäre es natürlich, wenn das Forum generell mit Unicode arbeitete und Eingaben aus anderen Zeichensätzen nach UTF-8 umkodieren würde.)

----------

## SnorreDev

Welchen Browser nutzt du?

Mein selbstcompilierter Firefox hat keine Probleme damit

----------

## Little Nemo

Mein Mozilla hat auch keine Probleme damit, nur ich   :Wink: 

Es hängt halt davon ab, in welchem Encoding mein Posting ist. Wenn ich unter "View --> Character Coding" Western, ehe ich zu schreiben beginne, ist alles okay. Bleibe ich jedoch auf Unicode (meine Default-Einstellung), dann sieht es im Forum so aus, wie es eben aussieht, wenn man einen UTF-8-Text in ISO-8859-1 betrachtet - entsetzlich!

----------

## furanku

 *Little Nemo wrote:*   

> Was hat Gentoo eigentlich gegen UTF-8 ? Ich habe auf einem Gentoo-Rechner größere Probleme damit, bleibe aber trotzdem am Ball, damit die Welt zusammenwächst  
> 
> 

 

Ich habe eignetlich auf meinem Rechner keine Probleme mit Latin-1, da ich eigentlich nur Deutsch und Englisch brauche... Von daher dachte ich eher an eine nfs Option oder sowas, die Dateinamen in UTF-8 beim exportieren konvertiert. Wie die paar Postings zeigen scheint ein Umstieg auf UTF-8 wohl einige (wenn auch kleine) Unanehmlichkeiten mitzubringen, und bis jetzt läuft alles wunderbar, warum soll ich also mein Männer-Gentoo wegen einem Mädchen-SUSE umkonfigurieren? Hach... typisch Frauen!

 *Little Nemo wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Interpretiere ich Deinen Usernamen "furanku" richtig als japanische Version von "Frank"?
> 
> 

 

 :Shocked:  Ja schon, aber kann hier eigentlich jeder im Forum Japanisch ausser mir? Ich hatte mal eine japanische Freundin, von daher der Nick, aber dass das hier jeder sofort als japanisch erkennt... und ich dachte ich wäre ganz doll originell. Lest ihr alle zuviele Mangas???

Frank, der sich ernsthaft überlegt den Nick zu wechseln...   :Wink: 

----------

## Little Nemo

Tja, die Welt wird kleiner...

----------

## Horus107

Eine später Antwort bzw. Frage:

Welche USE-Flags muss ich benutzen, damit UTF-8 unterstützt wird?

Danke,

Florian

----------

## Nightwulf

 *Horus107 wrote:*   

> Eine später Antwort bzw. Frage:
> 
> Welche USE-Flags muss ich benutzen, damit UTF-8 unterstützt wird?
> 
> Danke,
> ...

 

wie etwas weiter oben in diesem Thema schon geschrieben wurde: unicode

----------

## hiroki

みんなさん、こんにちは！

私は、ユニコードが必要！大切だよ！

ユーズ・フラグスの中でUnicodeやNLSがある。それで、AmuleとXmuleが使えなかった。AmuleとXmuleを使えるために、ｗｘGTKは「-unicode」のユーズ・フラグでコンパイルしました。

でも、どうしてGjitenがコンパイル出来ないのは分からない　：（

Gjitenが欲しいよ～！

フランク　＝　Frank [in Katakana]

宏希（ひろき・Hiroki）も日本の名前だね。

ノーマン　より

Ich hab in meinen USE-Flags nls und unicode. Hab malgelesen man sollte auch nls aktivieren. Aber warum gjiten bei mir nich kompiliert weiß ich auch nicht.

Wegen a/xMule musste ich -unicode machen für wxGTK

Ansonsten wäre es mir auch sehr lieb wenn alle Welt auf Unicode umgestellt würde  :Wink: 

Daher bin ich froh, dass SuSE mit vorne dabei ist  :Wink: 

Alons y!

hiroki yori

----------

## plasmagunman

 *Nightwulf wrote:*   

>  *Horus107 wrote:*   Eine später Antwort bzw. Frage:
> 
> Welche USE-Flags muss ich benutzen, damit UTF-8 unterstützt wird?
> 
> Danke,
> ...

 

dabei sollte aber nicht vergessen werden, dass dieser flag nur die unicode-unterstützung für gtk2-apps anschaltet. nicht-gtk2-apps ignorieren ihn. insbesondere ist der unicode-flag bei "-gtk2 unicode" wirkungslos.

----------

## Horus107

Klasse...

Und warum wirkt sich das nicht auf Emacs, usw. aus?

----------

## plasmagunman

"unicode" ist eben nur ein unterflag von "gtk2". es sollte besser "gtk2_unicode" oder so heißen.

----------

## Horus107

Habe ich mir auch schon so gedacht. Aber ich denke, es wird auch in anderen Anwendungen Flags geben, die Unicode unterstützung an und ausschalten. Meine Frage war so gemeint, warum sich denn dieses Flag nicht auf diese Anwendungen bezieht?

----------

## plasmagunman

 *Horus107 wrote:*   

> Aber ich denke, es wird auch in anderen Anwendungen Flags geben, die Unicode unterstützung an und ausschalten.

 

warum eigentlich? oder andere frage: was heißt eigentlich "unicode-unterstützung"?

entweder ich betrachte strings als array von char, also als liste von 8-bittigen zeichen, dann bekomm' ich z.b. mit utf-8 probleme. oder ich benutze wchar_t und die entsprechenden funktionen von glibc, dann hab ich auch mit multibyte-kodierungen keine probleme. ich sehe keinen sinn, warum man das per flag wieder ausschalten können sollte.

gut, das war jetzt über die kodierungen argumentiert. doch bei allgemeiner (kodierungsunabhängiger) unicode-unterstützung sollte das ähnlich sein: wenn ich allgemein genug programmiere und keine "dummen" annahmen mache (wie z.b.: schrift geht immer von links nach rechts) sollte das programm mit jeder zeichentabelle und mit jeder kodierung arbeiten. wenn mein programm derartige annahmen vermeidet sehe ich keinen grund, sie per flag wieder anzuschalten.

----------

## widu

hab da mal ne frage zu dem "unicode" use-flag:

Hab ich bisher nicht gekannt und auch nicht gesetzt. Um rauszufinden welche Pakete ich recompilieren müsste, also welche überhaupt dieses flag benutzen hab ich

```
 emerge -pev world | grep uni
```

laufen lassen, das gibt mir aber genau nichts als ausgabe, was doch eigentlich heißt, daß dieses flag von keinem Paket genutzt wird oder nicht? Mit der tiff Unterstützung, die ich am Anfang auch vergessen hatte, hat dieses Vorgehen jedenfalls hervorragend geklappt.

----------

## plasmagunman

ist bei mir auch so. scheint, als ob das flag nicht mehr genutzt wird.

----------

## Little Nemo

Das heisst ja eigentlich nur, dass Programme Unicode verarbeiten oder eben nicht, aber es sich bei keinem in Portage vorhandenen Programm zu- oder abschalten lässt - wozu auch?

Unicode-Unterstützung ist inzwischen erfreulich verbreitet. Hoffen wir, dass nicht-Unicode-fähige Software bald so selten ist wie nicht-8bittige.

----------

## AnubisTheKing

sagt, wenn ich unicode benutzten will, was muss ich dann unter meinen locale-Einstellungen eintragen? im Augenblick steht da 

```

LANG=

LC_CTYPE=de_DE@euro

LC_NUMERIC="POSIX"

LC_TIME="POSIX"

LC_COLLATE="POSIX"

LC_MONETARY="POSIX"

LC_MESSAGES="POSIX"

LC_PAPER="POSIX"

LC_NAME="POSIX"

LC_ADDRESS="POSIX"

LC_TELEPHONE="POSIX"

LC_MEASUREMENT="POSIX"

LC_IDENTIFICATION="POSIX"

LC_ALL=

```

Muss ich hier nicht auch etwas ändern um auf Unicode umzustellen?

Und dann noch eine Frage, ich habe eine Platte die ich unter Linux und Windows benuzte. Wenn ich nun Daten auf die Platte unter Linux mit Unicode unterstützung schreibe, wie sieht es dann mit Problemen unter Windows aus diese Daten zu lesen?

Bis dann

AnubisTheKing

----------

